# Boston PV600 subwoofer blowing MOSFET driver



## abundant2 (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi there- A newby to the site. 

I have the Boston PV600 subwoofer and it keeps blowing the MOSFET (sometimes the fuse as well if both MOSFET shorts out).

Replaced the MOSFET (complementary pair IRF640 and IRF9540) and will work for mayby 8 hrs or so and blows again.
Have checked the gate resistors etc and they are all ok.

Any thoughts what I should do - sorry I do not have the schematic and appreciate it if anyone out there has it.

thanks a million for any help here.


----------

